

Free API For Sentiment Analysis From ViralHeat - emilyann
http://www.readwriteweb.com/enterprise/2011/08/free-api-for-sentiment-analysi.php

======
johnrobertreed
Another deeper article on the intelligent attributes to the API:
[http://semanticweb.com/get-your-free-sentiment-analysis-
api-...](http://semanticweb.com/get-your-free-sentiment-analysis-api-
here_b22468)

